# Be sure to update the su binary



## mrstaxdiesel (Sep 8, 2011)

After rooting update the superuser binary via titanium. It should make a pretty big difference to most of you experiencing lag.


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

if you update SuperUser.apk, it will suggest you update SU and do it for you also


----------

